# Dove Hunting Alvin, Danbury, Damon, Needville?



## padlikehel (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm really feeling the crunch this year since I split with the missus and the gas crunch is on. Instead of going out to San Antonio to dove hunt, I was wondering if there was anything available around the mentioned towns for an affordable price. Or even better if you have some acreage maybe we could barter.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

When you find out let me know. I would like to take my nephew hunting close to the Houston Area.


----------



## padlikehel (Apr 7, 2007)

Poppabear,
Was looking in the Chronicle today and ran across ad for outfit with property in Katy area. Can find them under dovehuntclub.com. They want $125 a head for the season but you take one guest in addition to kids and spouse. If you live closer that might be for you. I want to see if there is something closer to me.


----------



## Big_poppabear (Mar 31, 2007)

Katy is way too far from me. I live off of 45 S. and the Beltway.


----------



## camillek87 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Fowl Talk Guide Service*

We offer duck and dove hunts in danbury and also central, texas. We didn't set out to originally guide dove hunts but last year there was such an overwhelming amount we figured why not! I will have to get back with you on the price of the dove hunt I can only remember the prices of the duck hunts right.

The website is www.fowltalkguideservice.com but it's under construction right now but as for right now you can check us out on myspace if you would like at www.myspace.com/fowltalkguideservice or email at [email protected]

thanks! hope to hear from you soon!!


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

If you dont find anything, I am on a lease in the Alvin / Danbury area, and HATE hunting alone. So if you can go on short notice during the season, I (if this is ok with the webmaster ****'s) will PM you or just post up a new thread for something like "Dove hunting this afternoon, first to reply is in." So stay tuned. I cant wait for the season to get here.

BT



padlikehel said:


> I'm really feeling the crunch this year since I split with the missus and the gas crunch is on. Instead of going out to San Antonio to dove hunt, I was wondering if there was anything available around the mentioned towns for an affordable price. Or even better if you have some acreage maybe we could barter.


----------

